

HTTP Trends: 2010 to Present - hornbaker
http://httparchive.org/trends.php?s=All&minlabel=Nov+15+2010&maxlabel=May+1+2014

======
jeffbr13
Well, the data points are pretty much unreadable, with everything being
smooshed on top of each other.

------
colanderman
I suggest starting the Y axes at 0. Otherwise the graphs are misleading (the
slopes of overlaid lines are incomparable).

------
scrollaway
Nice to see Flash downsloping to its death.

